# Cleaning static build up in knobs



## lleb (May 6, 2011)

My dad gave me an old marantz 1250 amp when I was younger, and it works fine, the only trouble is a bunch of static builds up in the dials over time. My dad, not being an experience electrician, usually takes it to somebody to fix it. I currently study audio engineering/acoustics and I am very interested in getting inside and fixing it myself. Could anyone recommend me any resources or tips for cleaning it myself?

edit: unfortunately I can't post a link to the exact model since I'm under 5 posts. There are some good images on google if you just type in marantz 1250


----------



## robbo266317 (Sep 22, 2008)

Welcome aboard.

It sounds like they used contact treatment oil. 
This usually comes in a spray can with a nozzle attachment that allows you to squirt it inside the controls. 
Keep in mind that the controls don't last forever and will eventually need replacing by a technician.

Cheers,
Bill.


----------



## lcaillo (May 2, 2006)

Welcome to Home Theater Shack. We hope that you will become part of the HTS community and enjoy both contributing to help others and find value in what others have posted.

Start by just using the controls...work them back and forth repeatedly over their full range repeatedly and many self clean. If you need a cleaner for contact controls use deoxit. For the tuner user a tuner cleaner that does not have the oil in it that deoxit has.


----------



## Zeitgeist (Apr 4, 2009)

lcaillo said:


> Start by just using the controls...work them back and forth repeatedly over their full range repeatedly and many self clean. If you need a cleaner for contact controls use deoxit. For the tuner user a tuner cleaner that does not have the oil in it that deoxit has.


I didn't know that deoxit has oil in it.

Good to know..


----------

